# Using Citrus Peel As An Additive



## Lenimae (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello! I've got a question about using dried citrus peel as an additive. I'm hoping that some of you have experience with this!

I've been spending WEEKS peeling fresh orange/lemon/grapefruit (peeling pith off as well), slicing the rinds into paper thin slivers and drying them. I think that these fragile little curls would look absolutely glorious sprinkled on top of my future CP citrus soap loaves. I'm amazed at how bright the color has actually stayed as well as their fragrance...I'm so excited to finally use them!  

When I first began experimenting with drying the peels I had actually left a lot of the pith on rather than shaving it off. The slivers were quite a bit thicker and a lot harder (didn't look as pretty) so I decided to take those ones and grind them up (using a coffee grinder) into a powder. Any small kernels (consistency of cracked wheat) that wouldn't grind I've sifted out & put into a separate storage container. Maybe use them in a scrub? Anyways, I'm planning on adding the powder right into my soap batter (or sprinkle between layers) and was wondering if anyone could tell me if this will effect proper curing or shelf life of my soaps? About 50% of the powder consists of the dried pith as well. Is this okay? I've heard that citrus is good for your skin but am not exactly sure of it's properties. Can anyone give me any input or informative links that would give me a bit more info on the subject? I'm having difficulties finding information on the internet!!

I've spent hours upon hours peeling, slicing, grinding and drying. My soap ingredients are much too precious to waste (because of potential failure) so before I start experimenting I'd love learn more!! Any input would be so greatly appreciated...

Thanks so much!!! :wink:


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't used peel myself but if you go into the search engine in here and put in citrus peel you can scroll through the different threads for an answer. I found this - just scroll down on the thread and someone mentions peel.
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... itrus+peel
It has been discussed before somewhere here - plenty of info if you go back pages.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 27, 2012)

If your peel is ground to a fine texture and is dry, it should present no problems.

It can act as a mild exfoliant and can help to anchor scent.

However, the lye will kill most of the natural scent of the peel.  If you want to preserve the fragrance of your lovely curls, sprinkle them on the top.


----------



## Lenimae (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips judymoody!! Relle9, I'll definitely search the forum! Still quite new here but finally getting a bit more comfortable to have more of a look around, thanks!! So far I've realized that most of the members in here are really quite helpful! Means so much to somebody who wants nothing more than to learn more about and eventually master this fine craft!!!


----------



## ToniD (Apr 30, 2012)

I like dried orange peel powder in a soap, and as decoration on top.   Has kept for me very well.   I use dried orange slices on my orange cake, and it holds up well for the yr tha t it takes to use the cake.


----------

